

Women More Impressed by Apple Watch Design, More Likely to Buy - Renette
http://www.crowdflower.com/blog/women-more-impressed-by-apple-watch-design-more-likely-to-buy

======
theoutlander
I thought that the watch made sense for my wife (since she's with the kids
most of the time), but somehow she's not interested in it.

